# 61 interiors



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

post some pics of your 61 impala interiors!


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

okay, i'll get it started...here it the og fawn interior in my 61 that i want to replace


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@May 30 2008, 05:31 PM~10773749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks great!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=397818&st=0


















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=403608&st=20


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

fuck yeah, lookin real good


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

there must be more than one guy with pics...61 owners step up


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm diggin the clean green with out the armrests.


Keep'em Coming :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

What's the exterior color on your car?


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

mine was a fawn car...it was resprayed kinda cream yellow when i got it


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Black interior would look good, or colormatch it with darker inserts.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

My Old Bubbletop's Interior.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

some nice interiors so far


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

monitor in the glove box is pretty dope


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEY GUYS. I HAVE AN OG 61 CONVT, AND THE INTERIOR IS ORIGINAL RED W/ WHITE AND ITS CLEAN BUT I WANT TO REDO IT W/ A BRAND NEW ORIGINAL KIT. IM GOING TO KEEP THE SAME COLORS. ANY INFO ON WERE I CAN BUY A INTERIOR KIT FOR CHEAP...THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Nov 29 2008, 11:55 AM~12288513
> *HEY GUYS. I HAVE AN OG 61 CONVT, AND THE INTERIOR IS ORIGINAL RED W/ WHITE AND ITS CLEAN BUT I WANT TO REDO IT W/ A BRAND NEW ORIGINAL KIT. IM GOING TO KEEP THE SAME COLORS. ANY INFO ON WERE I CAN BUY A INTERIOR KIT FOR CHEAP...THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


Buy the best.  
http://www.carsinc.com/


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a question, would 61 seat covers fit on 64 seat frames? Just wondering.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2008, 08:37 PM~12297949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some bad a$$ interior. whats that off of? do they have that in a red and white. im looking for a interior kit fot my 61 vert. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 29 2008, 07:06 PM~12289799
> *Buy the best.
> http://www.carsinc.com/
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 8 2008, 09:25 AM~12366850
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 29 2008, 04:11 PM~12289836
> *I have a question, would 61 seat covers fit on 64 seat frames? Just wondering.
> *


Yes, 61-64 is the same seat.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 5 2008, 07:46 PM~12349606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love those fawn cars.


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 5 2008, 10:46 PM~12349606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 8 2008, 10:32 PM~12374381
> *Love those fawn cars.
> *


true that


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

QUESTION?.... IS THERE A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE CAR SHOP 61 INTERIOR KIT OR CLASSIC INDUSTRIES 61 KIT IM GOING TO GET THE RED AND WHITE STOCK INTERIOR KIT NEXT WEEK AND I WANT TO MAKE THE RIGHT CHOICE. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE HAS HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE KITS FROM THOSE SHOPS. THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

DOES CARS INC, HAVE A BETTER INTERIOR KIT THEN THOSE OTHER SHOPS OR ARE THEY ALL THE SAME.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Dec 25 2008, 01:06 AM~12522915
> *DOES CARS INC, HAVE A BETTER INTERIOR KIT THEN THOSE OTHER SHOPS OR ARE THEY ALL THE SAME.
> *


CARS INC is the best. Go with them. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 8 2008, 08:25 AM~12366850
> *
> 
> *


  My Favorite. Where can I find this kinda material?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 29 2008, 05:06 PM~12289799
> *Buy the best.
> http://www.carsinc.com/
> *



Nevermind I got it. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Dec 2 2008, 11:13 PM~12318777
> *thats some bad a$$ interior. whats that off of? do they have that in a red and white. im looking for a interior kit fot my 61 vert. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks..

Sorry For The Delayed Answer The Interior Is From Cars Inc. But The Guys At Last Minute Customs Out Of H-Town Hooked It Up… 
Its 61 Impala Pattern w/ 58 Bel Air Inserts.. The Outer Color Is Custom I Sent Them That Material … They Also Basket Weaved My Material On The Door Panels, And Pattered Out The Back Of The Front Seats… The Door Panels / Armrest Also Have The Correct Silver/Chrome Trim .
I Just Took My Rails Off Cleaned Them Up And Shipped Them Off…


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lets see some Red interiors in the 61's...


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn225/t...=IMAG0252-2.jpg







not done yet


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Sorry For The Delayed Answer The Interior Is From Cars Inc. But The Guys At Last Minute Customs Out Of H-Town Hooked It Up…
> Its 61 Impala Pattern w/ 58 Bel Air Inserts.. The Outer Color Is Custom I Sent Them That Material … They Also Basket Weaved My Material On The Door Panels, And Pattered Out The Back Of The Front Seats… The Door Panels / Armrest Also Have The Correct Silver/Chrome Trim .
> I Just Took My Rails Off Cleaned Them Up And Shipped Them Off…


:thumbsup:


----------

